# Africa Alive!



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

A few from when we went last week, slideshow can be seen here 

I'm going to enter one into the annual competition they do, any suggestions for which one? I'm swaying towards the second one.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Some stunning shots, I agree about number 2 though, amazing


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pictures :thumb:

Have to agree with the 2nd picture, great photo, some more fantastic ones in the slide show too :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

they are amazing!! where did you go in Africa? i saw the series Lion Man - made me want to to Africa next


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, would you believe the second one was shot through glass as well!



abz001 said:


> they are amazing!! where did you go in Africa? i saw the series Lion Man - made me want to to Africa next


Sorry, I should've made it clear, Africa Alive is actually a zoo in Lowestoft, it's the closest I'll ever get to going there for real!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Pezza4u said:


> Sorry, I should've made it clear, Africa Alive is actually a zoo in Lowestoft, it's the closest I'll ever get to going there for real!


haha ummm  oops i feel silly now!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Number 2 for me. 

A lovely set though. Is Africa Alive big enough for a day out?

We are near Bury St. Edmunds so not that far. I suppose we could pop down to Felixstowe for some chips watching the docks.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Number 2 for me.
> 
> A lovely set though. Is Africa Alive big enough for a day out?
> 
> We are near Bury St. Edmunds so not that far. I suppose we could pop down to Felixstowe for some chips watching the docks.


Cheers mate 

It's 2 minutes from the A12, just outside of Lowestoft. We got there about 11:30am and stayed til 4:30pm (close at 5pm) and we went around the whole zoo plus had a tour on the train they have. Was a great day out and didn't cost much as we used Tesco clubcard vouchers :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I like #4 the best mate. What is the cat in #2? ive just looked on Flickr and i like the gorilla aswell:thumb:
Phil


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> I like #4 the best mate. What is the cat in #2? ive just looked on Flickr and i like the gorilla aswell:thumb:
> Phil


Cheers mate, I was going to enter the Meerkat but as they're popular I thought I would go for #2, which I hadn't seen in last years entries. It's called a Fossa BTW  I think the one on Flickr is a chimp and I did really like that photo, just a shame the aperture couldn't go large (or should that be small?) enough to completely blur the fence.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Cheers mate, I was going to enter the Meerkat but as they're popular I thought I would go for #2, which I hadn't seen in last years entries. It's called a Fossa BTW  I think the one on Flickr is a chimp and I did really like that photo, just a shame the aperture couldn't go large (or should that be small?) enough to completely blur the fence.


Large Aperture/small number for short DOF.......:lol: It gets me every god'am time!
Phil


----------

